# Best april fools day jokes



## JBroida

so... did any of you guys see or do anything spectacular for this wonderful day?

Here are some highlights from this year:
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/01/april-fools-2013/

Hope you guys enjoyed ours too


----------



## Andrew H

http://hbowatch.com/peter-dinklage-april-season-four/ was terrifying.


----------



## chinacats

heard an awesome dolphin story on npr...one last 4/1 show from all things considered

http://www.npr.org/2013/04/01/17595...ct-hopes-to-preseve-memories-of-navy-dolphins


----------



## Lucretia

It's hard to beat "Honey, I think I'm pregnant."


----------



## Gravy Power

I'm in tableservice right now at school. The quarter just started and it's extremely slow, especially since the student prix fixe's haven't started. I've had two tables in three nights of service. One of my classmates is becoming a quick friend, but he's quite loud mouthed and the rabble rousing type. He didn't have my phone number so today i got his, and straight up catfished him via text message during service. He's 26, serves at one of the better restaurants in town. I told him I was a senior in high school who he recently served and was really looking for a prom date. The other students got quite the kick out of it, as the whole time they knew it was me, and he was giving us play by play.


----------



## shaneg

We closed over easter and April 1st so I wasn't able to prank anyone at work.

But I was going to leave a booking on our answer phone for Mr Lyon and leave the zoo's phone number, as the maitre d calls back to confirm


----------

